# Adobe Flash Player 11.7



## adripillo (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello, I am trying to see some videos for my work and I can't. It says I need to install the latest version of flash player. I looked on the version in the ports and seems that the version there is 11.2 and on the adobe website it is 11.7. Does anyone know how I can get and install the latest version? Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Apr 10, 2013)

Can you watch other Flash movies? There shouldn't be that much difference between 11.2 and 11.7 so my first guess is that your browser doesn't "see" the Flash player at all.


----------



## adripillo (Apr 10, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Can you watch other Flash movies? There shouldn't be that much difference between 11.2 and 11.7 so my first guess is that your browser doesn't "see" the Flash player at all.



I can not see the movies on any website, all websites that play movies like YouTube tell me the same.


----------



## fonz (Apr 10, 2013)

adripillo said:
			
		

> I can not see the movies on any website


Then I suspect that indeed your browser doesn't see the Flash player. Which browser do you use and what does about:plugins (*) tell you?

Ad (*): That address works in Opera, but if I'm not mistaken Firefox supports it too.


----------



## adripillo (Apr 10, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> Then I suspect that indeed your browser doesn't see the Flash player. Which browser do you use and what does about:plugins (*) tell you?
> 
> Ad (*): That address works in Opera, but if I'm not mistaken Firefox supports it too.



I*'*m using Firefox and Chromium too. In Firefox got this with about:plugins


```
Enabled plugins
Find more information about browser plugins at mozilla.org.
Find updates for installed plugins at mozilla.com/plugincheck.
Help for installing plugins is available from plugindoc.mozdev.org.
IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.3.1)

    File: IcedTeaPlugin.so
    Version: 
    The IcedTea-Web Plugin executes Java applets.

MIME Type 	Description 	Suffixes
application/x-java-vm 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.1.3 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.2.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.3 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.3.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.4 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.4.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.5 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;version=1.6 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-applet;jpi-version=1.6.0_50 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.1.3 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.2.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.3 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.3.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.4 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.1 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.4.2 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.5 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;version=1.6 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-bean;jpi-version=1.6.0_50 	IcedTea 	class,jar
application/x-java-vm-npruntime 	IcedTea
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 10, 2013)

See Thread 38627.


----------



## francis (Apr 11, 2013)

Also please remember, that Flash Player 11.2 is the last supported Flash Player version for Linux. Adobe will continue to provide security updates, but there will not be update to version 11.7. On April 9, Adobe has released security updates for Flash. These updates address _vulnerabilities that could cause a crash and potentially allow an attacker to take control of the affected system_. Fixed version; 11.2.202.280.

Best regards.


----------



## adripillo (Apr 11, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> See Thread 38627.



Thank you. I tried that also but still can not see videos on Internet.


----------



## adripillo (Apr 11, 2013)

francis said:
			
		

> Also please remember, that Flash Player 11.2 is the last supported Flash Player version for Linux. Adobe will continue to provide security updates, but there will not be update to version 11.7. On April 9, Adobe has released security updates for Flash. These updates address _vulnerabilities that could cause a crash and potentially allow an attacker to take control of the affected system_. Fixed version; 11.2.202.280.
> 
> Best regards.



Ok. Thank you.


----------

